# GSG Hosts 16th Annual Hank Granberry Charity Classic



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This year, GSG is celebrating the 16th anniversary of the company’s annual Hank Granberry Golf Classic Tournament, which is a fund-raising event honoring Hank Granberry, father of GSG President Mark Granberry, who passed away of pancreatic cancer. It’s scheduled for 9 a.m. to 2 p.m. on Oct. 29-30, 2015, at the Stonebriar Fazio Resort in Frisco, Texas.

The event raises funds to benefit PanCAN (Pancreatic Cancer Action Network) and the Southwestern Medical Center, two organizations that are dedicated to pancreatic cancer research and treatment. To date, this event has collected more than $100,000. 

Registration for this four-person scramble tournament opens on June 1 through October 1. For more information or to register, email Clay Houser at [email protected]; 214-712-6225.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

